# Need RV lot in Channelview area



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

My young niece is having a tough time right now. I bought her a 29 ft travel trailer to live in. We are looking for a place in the Channelview area to park it. Her kids are with her mom and she wants to be near them.

It's a long shot but does anyone have or know of a spot to rent monthly in or near I-10 and San Jacinto river area? It will need electric and septic hookup.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

There are a couple in Highlands close to I-10. Take the Highlands exit and head north maybe a mile or so..


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing listed on this site for Channelview but here is Highlands:
http://www.rvparkreviews.com/regions/texas/highlands

The rates listed on this site are usually for short term daily rentals. Ask for long term rates.
You might have to just drive around Highlands, Channelview, Sheldon area looking for a small RV/mobile home park.


----------

